# Salaries



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

Whats an average salary for a NBDL player???


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

anyone??????????


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm with you on this one....it would be nice to know an average or league min and max...........


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah maybe ill post it in the main room see if anyone replies....


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Can't hurt I guess.....


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I have no idea in actual number terms, I tried to find out, but with no luck. It's in the same ballpark as the CBA/ABA use to be. The money is far better in Europe, but the NBDL is home and easier to get recognized by scouts. I've also heard that most players have jobs too.

Just found out it's around $27000 to $30000 for the 4 months, but that was about 5 years ago. Could have increased slightly, but that's the ballpark.


----------



## woma (Jul 21, 2004)

Salary for D-League player is from 12k USD to 24k USD (some sources are putting 27k here) for the season - two top players from each team (I don't how it's decided who is a top and who's not) receives 24k, next two 18k and rest of the team gets 12k for the season...


----------

